# UDID Hack by Annonymous



## granfire (Sep 10, 2012)

http://redtape.nbcnews.com/_news/20...evice-ids-leaked-by-anonymous-last-week?lite&

Ah, while having an Apple computer keeps you reasonably safe from viruses...as *i* used of pads, phones and whatever else there is, you are a prime target it seems.

Of course, nobody knows _exactly_ where it came from - yet...and will the FBI ever admit they have their hands in something?

Ah, blessed be the dumb phones....

(Is is just me: UDID sounds like an STD...)


----------



## crushing (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.networkworld.com/communi...ers-fbi?source=NWWNLE_nlt_daily_pm_2012-09-10



> [h=2]BlueToad CEO Paul DeHart admitted in an NBC News interview that the data came from his company's database. The AntiSec hackers who dumped the UDIDs originally claimed they were stolen from an FBI laptop.[/h]


----------

